# Rover's Garden Safari.



## likalaruku (Dec 26, 2017)

Saw this on the official Pocket Camp Twitter today. What do you suppose the Winter Sports will be?


----------



## J087 (Dec 26, 2017)

Garden creatures.
Snowman furniture.
Hip or Harmonious themed campers and essences.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 26, 2017)

OH BOY!!  I love how they keep adding fun stuff to keep our interest!


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 26, 2017)

I already have 5 animals saved up for the next host with the most event.  I can't wait for the rest of these.  I am so behind on amenities so this gives me something else to focus on while hoarding up crafting supplies that I need.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2017)

This is awesome!
I'm particularly excited for the winter sports challenge. I've been wanting something like that for ages!
I thought Rover was going to be a furniture item like kk and nook, but this looks far more interesting.
I've already got 2 villagers saved up for the next host with the most as well.

I love how nintendo keeps constantly rolling out new things to keep us busy and playing. Just when I start to get bored with it they come out with something new. It's great!


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 27, 2017)

Bcat said:


> This is awesome!
> I'm particularly excited for the winter sports challenge. I've been wanting something like that for ages!
> I thought Rover was going to be a furniture item like kk and nook, but this looks far more interesting.
> I've already got 2 villagers saved up for the next host with the most as well.
> ...



I thought Rover would be an aesthetic piece too. 

On winder sports, I can only assume it might be like the island games in New Leaf. I mean...I can't see them adding skiing or sledding to the game... I mean they could, but I'm not sure how that would work out.


----------



## Mayor Box (Dec 27, 2017)

Which account is the official Pocket Camp Twitter? I can't find it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 29, 2017)

Can't wait for garden critters! I hope they have snails! AND THAT YOU CAN KEEP ONE IN A TERRARIUM!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 6, 2018)

I am so ready for host the most tomorrow. I believe I have 10 villagers waiting and ready to go, but I'll have to count again, and I am pretty close to finishing up the furniture for my last two villagers, but I need a fair bit of cotton to do so. I've also been crafting a lot of costly items, so I'm pretty low on cash, but still, I should be totally set for host the most when it pops up.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Jan 7, 2018)

Am I the only one who hasn't got the Host the Most goals? I brought in Vesta expecting a goal to be filled but I don't have any. I didn't notice at first, I guess I wasted saving up Vesta lol.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 7, 2018)

oh **** is there gonna be a pokemon x animal crossing cross over with the trial challenge thing? that would be amazing


----------

